# asi bus adressvergabe



## lorenz2512 (13 November 2004)

hallo,
kennt jemand eine preisgünstige möglichkeit asi module eine neue adresse zu verpassen, siemens will bestimmt wieder ein arm und ein bein, und ich habe nur noch eins. bei ebay ist im augenblick nichts zu holen.
mfg
dietmar





busfehler am morgen bringt kummer und sorgen.


----------



## sps-concept (13 November 2004)

*ASI*

Hallo Dietmar,

du kannst über den Master umadressieren (wenn ers unterstützt). Ich hab mir da Hantierungsbausteine dafür geschrieben.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 November 2004)

hallo,
danke für die schnelle antwort, master ist net Dp as-i link 20e von siemens, finde ich bei siemens unterlagen fals der master das protokoll unterstützt???? brauche nur einen denkanstoss, hatte bisher nur mit s100 asi bus zu tun.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## sps-concept (13 November 2004)

*ASI*

Hallo,

ja der ASI-Link 20E unterstützt das. Musst nur die Kommandoschnittstelle mit projektieren. Also hast du dann pro Link 16+4 Byte E/A. Im Handbuch steht das alles. Hab auch schon mit dem 20E per SPS mit meinen Bausteinen eingelesen, Modus umgeschalten usw. 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 November 2004)

danke andre,
jetzt bin auch schon weiter, werd mir die bedienungsanleitung mal unter's kopfkissen legen, und am montag loslegen, dieser weg war mir noch unbekannt. also nochmals danke.
mfg
dietmar





mit dem lötkolben groß und schwer geht's über die arme elektronik her. :twisted:


----------

